# Rare Bob Marley Snowboard from K2



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Bid ends on July 16- No bids yet, opening bid is $1,000
eBay: Bob Marley Snowboard ***RARE*** (item 220129607976 end time Jul-16-07 21:14:44 PDT)


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

I have one, but have no idea how much it's worth. I saw NJ's post about the opening bid for one being $1,000. Now I'm scouring the net to find out a good estimation on value for insurance reasons. I sent him a message to find out what the final value was, but haven't heard back. Will let you know what I find out. -Tyler,,, Apparently it wasn't him who sold the board on ebay. Anyone out there know?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

*Artist who did the Marley snowboard*

Hello,
No this is no joke. I was the artist who created the artwork for K2 back in 1994. I do have the artwork posted on myspace and you can find the original artwork at Not Fade Away Graphics located in Woodstock NY. 
If you would like, feel free to contact me. About the actual board I only saw one on Ebay at one time. PS I the artist didn't even receive a board. 
But the original is an airbrush piece at full size. They also place the artwork on Tie_Dye t-shirt. I used Bob Marley Legend pic as my reference.

Good luck, if I find anything out I'll let you know.
I do see this was posted last year, did you have any luck?

RSS


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

^^^^ if you are the artist, feel free to post a picture here. I am actually curious of what it looks like.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Actually the original post was last year. I just started my search a few days ago. hopefully I'll get the pics up today.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

*marley board pics*

These are grainy low quality phone pics...trying to get some better ones.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Cool locking board, original. I am not sure if I would pay $1000.00 for it, but I guess there are collectors for everything.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

*valued*

Honestly I wouldn't let it go for 1,000, but I need to know how much it might be worth so I can claim it on my insurance.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

byrdtyler said:


> Honestly I wouldn't let it go for 1,000, but I need to know how much it might be worth so I can claim it on my insurance.


Claim it costs $5,000.00 then get a friend to break into the house and take the board :laugh: :laugh: lol jocking, that would really fuck your rates...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

*Bob Marley snowboard*

I actually have one of these Bob Marley boards that is in near mint condition. Please PM me if interested. I can take Paypal. I am located in Wenatchee, WA. I will take some pics later when I get home. I think it is a 157 CM.
carl
wenatchee, WA
[email protected]


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Sweet looking board man.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

I wonder if it's a good board....

I mean K2 makes it so it should be at least decent... or not......


----------



## parkshredder26 (Nov 1, 2011)

i also have one of these boards i am willing to sell it for info or pics email me [email protected]


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

this post is over 3 years old. Try posting in the Buy/Sell section. You will probably have better luck.


----------



## twinkiss33 (Mar 27, 2014)

*rare k2 bob marley*

My bf has a k2 rare Bob Marley board n wants to know the value..


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Nope.:blowup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*ultimate necro*

2 3 year old necros back to back. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Vanpac717 (Feb 5, 2020)

Dird


montocr said:


> *Bob Marley snowboard*
> 
> I actually have one of these Bob Marley boards that is in near mint condition. Please PM me if interested. I can take Paypal. I am located in Wenatchee, WA. I will take some pics later when I get home. I think it is a 157 CM.
> carl
> ...


----------



## Vanpac717 (Feb 5, 2020)

Did h


twinkiss33 said:


> *rare k2 bob marley*
> 
> My bf has a k2 rare Bob Marley board n wants to know the value..
> [/QUO
> ...


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Last post is 6 years old...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The post offering the board is 9 years old. Betcha he doesn't have it any more.


----------



## SaskWatch (Sep 11, 2021)

I just picked up a used one for $50 canadian. Liked the art work then found this discussion, so jumped on it before the guy realized what he had. Probably flip it for a few hundred.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

SaskWatch said:


> I just picked up a used one for $50 canadian. Liked the art work then found this discussion, so jumped on it before the guy realized what he had. Probably flip it for a few hundred.


Hold your horses. You HAVE to post a thread asking for the value of it. I mean for once we might have a chance to reply something other than « worthless garbage ». Come on man...


----------



## SaskWatch (Sep 11, 2021)

Surgeon said:


> Hold your horses. You HAVE to post a thread asking for the value of it. I mean for once we might have a chance to reply something other than « worthless garbage ». Come on man...


Not sure what you mean.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

SaskWatch said:


> Not sure what you mean.


Of course you don't get the insider jokes considering you have two posts and signed up about 48hrs ago...

However, if you would really like to find out how incredibly relevant/funny/drôle/humorous my post is, I would like to courteously invite you to find and read the last 4-5 threads by newbies (people that have actually signed up before you but you get the gist) trying to get this forum to "appraise" their "new boards" (a.k.a. boards found in the garbage or at garage sales for 5$) in order to confirm that they just discovered the stradivarius of snowboards lying around in a trashcan/container/pile'o'junk on the neighbor's front lawn so that they can fully profit from said "treasure" by flipping them on ebay/craigslist/facebook/this forum.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

double post...


----------



## SaskWatch (Sep 11, 2021)

Surgeon said:


> Of course you don't get the insider jokes considering you have two posts and signed up about 48hrs ago...
> 
> However, if you would really like to find out how incredibly relevant/funny/drôle/humorous my post is, I would like to courteously invite you to find and read the last 4-5 threads by newbies (people that have actually signed up before you but you get the gist) trying to get this forum to "appraise" their "new boards" (a.k.a. boards found in the garbage or at garage sales for 5$) in order to confirm that they just discovered the stradivarius of snowboards lying around in a trashcan/container/pile'o'junk on the neighbor's front lawn so that they can fully profit from said "treasure" by flipping them on ebay/craigslist/facebook/this forum.


Except I didn't create this thread. I was replying to it. If you don't want to read it fine. If you want to gate keep to make yourself feel tough, that's fine too.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

SaskWatch said:


> Except I didn't create this thread. I was replying to it. If you don't want to read it fine. If you want to gate keep to make yourself feel tough, that's fine too.


What are you talking about bud?
Did I insult you? Thin skin much?
I seriously mean: go read the threads so you’ll get what we’re talkin’ about. What’s wrong with that? You wanna understand or not? You asked the question.
Take a deep breath and relax... sheesh!


----------



## SaskWatch (Sep 11, 2021)

Surgeon said:


> What are you talking about bud?
> Did I insult you? Thin skin much?
> I seriously mean: go read the threads so you’ll get what we’re talkin’ about. What’s wrong with that? You wanna understand or not? You asked the question.
> Take a deep breath and relax... sheesh!


Dude, I'm not the least bit worked up. I really couldn't care less. Chirp away.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

SaskWatch said:


> Dude, I'm not the least bit worked up. I really couldn't care less. Chirp away.


You asked a question, I answered. It’s a simple thing really...


----------



## SaskWatch (Sep 11, 2021)

Surgeon said:


> You asked a question, I answered. It’s a simple thing really...





Surgeon said:


> You asked a question, I answered. It’s a simple thing really...


Simple until you realize I have yet to ask one question or even haphazardly utilize a question mark. So you admitting answered a question I never asked. Starting to see what's 'simple' around here.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

SaskWatch said:


> I just picked up a used one for $50 canadian. Liked the art work then found this discussion, so jumped on it before the guy realized what he had. Probably flip it for a few hundred.


Big woop.


----------



## SaskWatch (Sep 11, 2021)

kieloa said:


> Big woop.


A two word reply that contains a spelling mistake ahahaha. Big Woop? More like Big Whoopsie!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

He wasn’t poking fun at you mate, it’s funny that you actually found a board that people were looking for previously so it might have at least some value. This never happens! Many new people post boards here asking what it’s worth. You just said you bought a board.

Can you share a photo of it at least? 🙂


----------



## SaskWatch (Sep 11, 2021)

Manicmouse said:


> He wasn’t poking fun at you mate, it’s funny that you actually found a board that people were looking for previously so it might have at least some value. This never happens! Many new people post boards here asking what it’s worth. You just said you bought a board.
> 
> Can you share a photo of it at least? 🙂











Appreciate the reply. I just found the thread interesting and thought people might be interested that I was able to locate one in Saskatchewan Canada of all places. People laugh at us because we are a prarie province and the only skiing or snow boarding we have around here are on river banks or hills. Yet Mark McMorris was able to have a decent snowboarding career for a Flatlander. This picture is from the listing on Facebook. The board was in town about an hour away. I have a friend there so the guy just dropped if off at his house after an etransfer. I'll send actual pictures when I pic up the board. It's a used board but my friend says it's in really good shape. From what I can tell the seller relocated here from British Coloumbia. I didn't want to ask too many questions about where he got it from, how long he had it etc.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Man I’d get some looks riding that board, it would be awesome! Please post more pics when you get the board. 👍


----------



## SaskWatch (Sep 11, 2021)

Manicmouse said:


> Man I’d get some looks riding that board, it would be awesome! Please post more pics when you get the board. 👍


I sure will. Just saw this other listing and it appears to be a bit different. Has a lyric and a signature, of the artist I'm guessing. I don't think mine or the other listing I've see have this. 
Vintage K2 Bob Marley Snowboard with bindings and Burton Seafari cover | eBay


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

SaskWatch said:


> Simple until you realize I have yet to ask one question or even haphazardly utilize a question mark. So you admitting answered a question I never asked. Starting to see what's 'simple' around here.


You directly quotes my post and wrote that you didn’t know what I meant. If that is not asking for clarification what is it? (No matter if you used a question mark or not).
Don’t worry though, I’m done here and with you.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

This is classic, @Surgeon makes a joke about how it's nice to see someone who Isn't a jackass and actually has a board with value, and you get all butt hurt about it!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

FFS, don't make me get out the spray bottle.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

smellysell said:


> This is classic, @Surgeon makes a joke about how it's nice to see someone who Isn't a jackass and actually has a board with value, and you get all butt hurt about it! [emoji23]


I've always had a weird sense of humour that people don't grasp often... couple that with the usual oversensitivity of people on the internet and it's a lot of "fun"...


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Donutz said:


> FFS, don't make me get out the spray bottle.


Not in my hair daddy!


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Surgeon said:


> Not in my hair daddy!


@smellysell See what I mean?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Surgeon said:


> I've always had a weird sense of humour that people don't grasp often... couple that with the usual oversensitivity of people on the internet and it's a lot of "fun"...


I guess if you don't see the 7000 posts asking about the value of shit boards, it might not be clear? Seemed pretty obvious to me. [emoji2368]

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

smellysell said:


> I guess if you don't see the 7000 posts asking about the value of shit boards, it might not be clear? Seemed pretty obvious to me. [emoji2368]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I love you, will you be my friend?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Surgeon said:


> I love you, will you be my friend?


Can I park my camper in your driveway this winter? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

smellysell said:


> Can I park my camper in your driveway this winter?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Sure and I'll charge you half for wifi and access to 1 outlet.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Surgeon said:


> Sure and I'll charge you half for wifi and access to 1 outlet.


Deal

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasta Teacher (11 mo ago)

I have got one of these. It has never been used, has never had any bindings and it is still brand new as it was when I bought it in 1994.

so you might wonder why. Well I lived in the States, in Virginia and bought it in spring to bring it back to Sweden to use in the winter. But I moved back to the US, to Florida to play basketball at college. In 1996 I broke my fibula (still in Florida so the board was in Sweden) playing basketball. It healed so and so and my basketball carreer was over. I never snowboarded after that since the fibula hurt when I tried it on an old Gnu board that I had (still have that one - used only two short seasons (about ten days in total - the Gnu that is)

The sum of it all is that my K2 Lightening Rose Bob Marley is still as it was in 1994 when I brought it home new from the store.

I might have the only one that has never ever touched snow


----------

